# Pier & beam quote



## akrobi (Oct 21, 2007)

I just received a quote from a contractor to level my pier & beam foundation for $7500. I am just curious if this is about normal or not. The house is a Queen Ann 2317 sq. ft. 2-story built in 1898. The house is in North Texas just outside of Fort Worth. The foundation does not have any rot or termite damage. The quote is for re-shimming, adding 2 beams & replacing all the cedar pillars with concrete pillars. Again, just curious if the price for this seems right or not. And if this is excessive for leveling a house or what needs to be done to have it leveled. Thanks for any help.


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 21, 2007)

Personally I would not question the price as much as I would the contractors references and past jobs....you get what you pay for.

Good luck...and get more than one quote, always.


----------

